# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real Genesis Pharma

## bamaguy

Anyone seen these before?

----------


## bamaguy

Anyone????

----------


## MichaelCC

never seen that before - very interesting. As I can see, both are from the same company "Genesis". What is the country ? I cannot see it from the pictures.

----------


## BooCooo

nope

----------


## bamaguy

Thailand

----------


## asianbicep

What about this

----------


## MuckDog

never seen them before - and i dont like the way they look

perhaps seajackal will chime in as he seems to be an expert on this matter

----------


## Seajackal

This lab is good! Did you get this in Thailand? This stuff is Singaporean
though .BTW welcome aboard asianbicep!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pic asianbicep.

----------


## Grizzly420

that is a nice pic like a perfesional photo guy. I need lessons. that almost looks like www. pic at a second glance good be wrong  :Hmmmm:   :Hmmmm:

----------


## asianbicep

> This lab is good! Did you get this in Thailand? This stuff is Singaporean
> though .BTW welcome aboard asianbicep!


Thanks Pic Mod

----------

